# 2009-2010 GTRs do they come with launch control



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

Been told by Nissan that they do not come with launch control, whats this about thought they all come with it, or are they calling it something else to cover there asses?

Bobby


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

bobbie said:


> Been told by Nissan that they do not come with launch control, whats this about thought they all come with it, or are they calling it something else to cover there asses?
> 
> Bobby



Launch control was removed from 10MY cars, it can be re-added with ecutek software. The older cars benefit greatly from having the software upgraded (you would have to do this) in the gearbox to 2012/13 spec, it is much easier on the gearbox than the early cars. 2 functions are added, R mode start and Launch control without traction control.
From memory it was removed as Nissan claimed the early cars were not officially given launch control and that it was in fact a feature for freeing a car stuck in mud.


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

When I purchased my 59 plate I was told I would loose my warranty if I launched the car.


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

ChuckUK said:


> When I purchased my 59 plate I was told I would loose my warranty if I launched the car.


Thats because you would have to change the software to be able to do it. lol


----------



## ASH-R35 (Jun 7, 2013)

So do they come with launch control or not?....


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

The official line is that launch wasn't introduced until 2011 but thats not to say that holding your left foot on the brake and planting your right foot on the throttle until it settles and letting go on the brake does'nt work on 2009/2010 cars. There are improvements that the gearbox software upgrades can do like LC4 LC5 and LC6 but I'm pretty sure, it will launch you without Ecutek or Cobb. Just not as well as a 2011 car will.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

They come with a rev limiter.
It's not launch control!

The method for launching the car is just a way to hold the revs high while setting off, which puts a decent amount of stress on the car.

So, do they have launch control... No.
But they do have a rev limiter function (not the same as the launch control on MY11+ cars) that people tend to call launch control... and it wasn't covered under warranty.


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

The original cars so called launch control was designed to get the GTR out of mud or snow but users were using this as a launch control feature. It launched at 4500rpm, in the 2010 this dropped to 3000rpm to save transmissions.

Do a search on YouTube, the process is no different to the feature today, call it what you like the results were the same. With the reprogrammed launch via EcuTek you can vary the RPM, but it's still the same.

Therefore in my view all cars have launch control.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

As rich said.

It requires traction control off on pre 11 cars and was just a rev limiter. On post 11 requires r mode on and co trols wheel slip and throttle to deliver optimum launch.

It is known as lc4 onwards and can be retrofitted. LC 1 2 and 3 are not LC.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

I think i remember someone saying that even LC4, 5 or 6 can't replicate the 2011 software if updated on earlier cars. There must be some more logic written into the ECU which helps the 2011 cars control launch better.


----------

